# Hard top restore



## SmokeyBrisket (Jun 26, 2017)

What is the best way to clean and bring back the shine to this hard top?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*vinyl top*

I would wash with hot soapy water and scrub brush gently


go get SEM vinyl wash & vinyl prep and use per instructions ... 2 products

get the SEM Landau black vinyl spray 3 cans may only use 2 but youlle be glad u had the 3rd

a roll of good fresh green masking tape ... a roll of paper for masking ... a couple old sheets

and paint it on a warm day in the shade ....

itlle turn out sweet 

under 100.00

Scott


----------

